# cranking / starting an engine



## ele_mg

Hi! I need to know the difference between cranking and starting (wen talking about engines). It's the engine of a VESSEL and I don't know the difference, neither the translation.  (¿motor de arranque?, ¿inicio?, ¿arranque?)
Here you have a little context:

Provide controls for starting, stopping, and cranking engine generator sets. Provide controls
which:
- cease cranking once engine starts
- comply with engine manufacturer's requirements regarding cool down time between cranking attempts

THANK YOU!!!​


----------



## Benzene

Hi, *ele_mg!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"*to crank* (up)" = "*hacer arrancar con la manivela*" [engine];

"*to start* (up)" = "*arrancar*, *poner en marcha*" [engine]. 

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## SJV

Cranks- the engine turns under the power of the starting motor (motor de arranque).

Starts- the engine fires (encender) and runs under its own power.

Hope this helps.

SJV


----------



## vicdark

Mi sugerencia:

to crank the engine = *hacer girar el motor* (con manivela o con motor de arranque)

to start the engine  = *hacer arrancar el motor* ( tal vez "arrancar" sea suficiente)

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## peritoindgijon

hi!

Hay una pequeña diferencia:
Cranking: arrancar un motor en frío, es decir, con una mayor dosificación de combustible.
Starting: no tiene por qué estar frio. Si tras una hora de funcionamiento, lo paramos y lo volvemos a arrancar, no necesitará un aporte extra de combustible.

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Saludos.


----------



## r_daneel

Also you can crank your engine but not start your car, but you can't start your car without cranking the engine.


----------



## Zahella

Según todo lo anterior, "Check engine starting motor cranking current", ¿cómo quedaría? ---> ¿"Revise la corriente de arranque del motor y del arranque en frío"?

¿Debo abrir un nuevo hilo con esta consulta?


----------



## Benzene

Zahella said:


> Según todo lo anterior, "Check engine starting motor cranking current", ¿cómo quedaría? ---> ¿"Revise la corriente de arranque del motor y del arranque en frío"?
> 
> ¿Debo abrir un nuevo hilo con esta consulta?



_*Hello Zahella!*

My suggestion is as follows: "compruebe/medir la corriente del motor de arranque durante el arranque en frío (del motor térmico)". The translation is a bit cacophonous!_

_You don't have to open a new thread. Your topic is in compliance with the original title.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Zahella

Gracias, Benzene... realmente, me has ayudado muchísimo con este trabajo de traducción.

Al trabajar como traductor, parece ser necesario ser un experto en todos los temas posibles.


----------



## kajal022

Cranks- the engine turns below the energy of the starting motor (motor de arranque).
Starts- the engine fires (encender) and runs underneath its very own energy.


----------

